# API ERROR message at startup...



## 123bam (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes when I start my laptop, I will get an error that says 'Error: could not connect to API'. Does anybody know how I can fix this. Thanks.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

API refers to Application Program Interface. Since this only occurs at startup one cause could be a program that has been uninstalled but the 'startup' for the program is still there but it can't find the API. It could also be something you have installed but need to be connected to a certain server or website to run.

I would start\run type msconfig go to the start up tab and look for something you uninstalled recently.


----------

